# Just Brought Home A New 26rks



## vwilmarth (Feb 15, 2008)

We just arrived home from a quick trip from Amarillo, TX to Chicago to pick up our new 26RKS from Timberview RV. We love the travel trailer and are proud to be new Outbackers. This forum really helped us decide to buy an Outback because all of our silly questions were answered by veterans. Thank you to all of the outbackers.com posters for keeping this forum interesting and vital to buying and maintaining an Outback.

We drove through terrible rain and flooding in Illinois and Missouri, but we were dry and cozy at night in our Outback. We bought a 2007 that was still left on the lot, so we got the trailer we wanted for the price of a used one but with the new warranty. I can't say enough nice things about Paul Hertz at Timberview RV. Our dealings with him were honest, open and businesslike. Kevin at Timberview RV spent 4 hours cheerfully letting us go over the PDI checklist we found there on Outbackers.com. We discovered no problems there or during our 2 nights on the road staying in the camper.

We are looking forward to a shake down cruise to the beautiful Palo Duro Canyon next weekend. We'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WELCOME!!! and Congrats!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

amarillorvers said:


> We are looking forward to a shake down cruise to the beautiful Palo Duro Canyon next weekend. We'll let you know how it goes.


Contrats on your new Outback TT!! Glad you made it home safe through all that weather! Did you have any towing issues in the wind?

Speaking of Palo Duro Canyon - we were there last year and that is one awesome place. We were struck by the driving though endless typical open Texas prarie land, then all of a sudden you drop into this beautiful canyon. We loved it and now I know why Texans call this there "little Grand Canyon".

Enjoy your new TT.


----------



## vwilmarth (Feb 15, 2008)

We were happily surprised by how easily the Tundra pulled the TT, even through the rain and wind. We only used the brake controller one time for a small amount of sway.

We have camped at Palo Duro Canyon in tents for years, enjoying the scenery, the wildlife and the West Texas sunsets. But we are really looking forward to comfortably camping in our OB. We are old enough not to want to sleep on the ground ever again!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

amarillorvers said:


> We were happily surprised by how easily the Tundra pulled the TT, even through the rain and wind. We only used the brake controller one time for a small amount of sway.


Wait - you have a TUNDRA too!!!! I love that truck. The Tundra should pull that TT like ease. Our Armada pulls our 23RS with ease now but both the DW and I love the new CrewMax SR5 4x2 5.7L Tundra. Maybe in a few years ......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi amarillorvers
















and Congrats!! 

Glad you made it home safely and without incident









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome,

Your going to love this floor-plan. We got ours last August and have had a ball. I'm glad your trip was uneventful.
By the way, I tow mine with a Tundra also.

Best of luck and happy camping.

Dan


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

_ What a great choice of OB! I couldn't have done it better myself!







_​


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

Sounds like you've already enjoyed a VERY successful maiden voyage!!! You're an "old timer" now!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS/26RKS family!

Ed


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to the family





























You will love your 26RKS. I love mine! and I am a guy. it works for my wife and I to a T
This place is the place if you have any questions. Once more welcome, good luck and HAPPY CAMPING.


----------



## vwilmarth (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes! We are especially glad to hear how many people love their 26' RS/RKS OBs. Also good to hear from the Tundra people out there.

We are already considering modifications (DH is very handy, thank goodness), so let us know what has worked for all of you. Thanks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to another Texan!

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!


----------

